
The day we deleted our VM images - edmorley
https://blog.travis-ci.com/2016-09-30-the-day-we-deleted-our-vm-images/
======
CaptSpify
Anyone a customer of theirs? Anyone else have any experience from the other
side of the situation?

~~~
shakna
For our setup, a 90min downtime was odd, but didn't really impact us greatly.

All developers have to run the test suite before creating a merge request in
git.

Then it goes to Travis, where it gets tested across all the platforms we use.

Only if the test passes, does the request get a chance at merging.

As for the difference in the images, it didn't effect us. We already had to
work around most systems not having updated versions of gcc. Thus, we were
building or installing what we needed.

For others, they may be less lucky. I.e. Relying on docker-compose being
installed.

------
mh-
Great post-mortem; thanks for sharing such a detailed account.

